# Water Lice?



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Can someone please hurry and reply? I think i may have water lice. What do I do? Also some of his fin is "missing". Do the lice do that?

Sorry for image sizes. I am rushing to get this out here.

Currently: Moving Bart to a different tank.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2uqf4vr&s=5

Video link ^^^


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say with how the dots are moving, it might be. I've never experienced water lice, but I believe Jungle Anti-Parasite tabs will take care of them.

You'll want to treat the main tank as well as your betta, so easiest would be to keep him in his main tank for treatment.

You could also try aquarium salt, but I don't know if it would work for water lice. You could try at 1 tsp/gal and slowly move up to 3 tsp/gal if need be within 10 days.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

A actually just finished moving him to another tank, but I shall do the aquarium salt. I will also go out to the pet store asap for the anti-parasite tabs as you reccomended! His main tank i have currently soaking in very strong bleach. I left all of the items, that were in the tank, in it. I will let it soak up the bleach for a couple of weeks.

Thanks again.

Here are some pictures of the tank I have him in until I think he other tank is completely clean


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If you treat him with aquarium salt, be sure to do 100% changes every day. This will make sure water quality is at its best and keep any surviving lice from reproducing.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, Thanks! 

I'm off to my local fish store, "Blue Planet".

I'll ask them if they can reccomend anything more.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, I'm back. I put a piece of anti-parasite tab in his tank. But why is he just laying on the bottom with his head floating up?

His face is pointing up but he is resting on the bottom. :L









He has been like this for about an hour.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That looks like a buoyancy issue now. Poor fish, hopefully someone will have some ideas as too why he is doing that now. He looks pretty sick, and cold. Do you have a heater you can use with him?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

For now, clean water at about 78-80 should be a first try. Buoyancy issues usually arise from cold water with bettas since they are designed to function in the tropical range of temperatures.

Lower the water level for him for now to make getting a breath easier. Keep this dark and calm, and if you can, warm.

Since he's having buoyancy issues, skip aquarium salt treatment since that exacerbates the problem.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Unfortunatly the heater was in the tank with the lice. I will clean it very well today and put it in. Thanks again to everyone for helping!


----------

